# Wärmeleitpaste Langzeiterfahrungen GPU-Kühlung



## OmasHighendPC (18. Juni 2016)

*Wärmeleitpaste Langzeiterfahrungen GPU-Kühlung*

Hallo

Habe meine MSI GTX980Ti mit einem Accelero Xtreme III Kühler versehen. Als WLP habe ich die Arctic MX-4 benutzt. Die GPU Temperatur ist damit innerhalb von ca 2 Monaten von max. ca. 63 auf 69 Grad gestiegen (und wäre vermutlich noch weiter angestiegen...). Nach dem Wechseln der Paste wiederholte sich das Ganze. Ich habe dann bei genauem Hinschauen festgestellt, dass die MX-4 sich scheinbar zersetzt hat, mit wässrig scheinenden Bereichen. Bei der CPU kann ich bei Anwendung der gleichen Paste nichts dergleichen feststellen (Konstante Temperaturen über längere Zeit).
Ich habe die MX-4 nun durch die Grizzly Kryonaut ersetzt und bin auf das Resultat nach ein paar Wochen gespannt. Werde ich dann hier kurz posten. Natürlich ist die Kryonaut erstklassig. Mich interessieren aber weniger 2 Grad mehr oder weniger unmittelbar nach WLP Applikation, sondern eben das Langzeit-Resultat.

Frage: kann mir jemand seine eigenen Erfahrungen mit der Langzeit-Kühlung einer GPU posten? Für einen Tipp, welche Paste sich für diese spezielle Anwendung besonders eignen könnte, wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Langzeiterfahrungen GPU-Kühlung*

Ich hab die Kryonaut im Einstz seit sie verfügbar ist (auf der CPU) und verzeichne keinerlei Leistungsverlust.

Aber ich habe ebenfalls MX-4 auf meinen beiden GTX980 aufgetragen vor fast zwei Jahren und auch hier hat sich die Kühlleistung seit dem in keinster Weise verändert.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Langzeiterfahrungen GPU-Kühlung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab die Kryonaut im Einstz seit sie verfügbar ist (auf der CPU) und verzeichne keinerlei Leistungsverlust.
> 
> Aber ich habe ebenfalls MX-4 auf meinen beiden GTX980 aufgetragen vor fast zwei Jahren und auch hier hat sich die Kühlleistung seit dem in keinster Weise verändert.



Das lässt mich vermuten, dass entweder: - meine MX-4 Paste irgendwie nicht ok ist, sprich: eine schlechte Charge, zu lange in einem Lager herumgelegen, oder....
oder:                                                                             - meine Konfiguration (Kupferkühler des Accelero - 980 Ti GPU-Oberfläche - MX-4-Paste) irgendwie physikalisch u/o
                                                                                          chemisch interagiert

Oder könnten Reste der Original-GPU Paste zu einer Interaktion führen (schlecht gereinigt; ich habe um die GPU herum nicht alle Reste entfernt, wegen der dort liegenden SMDs; GPU war aber scheinbar sauber poliert)?


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Langzeiterfahrungen GPU-Kühlung*

Also an den Oberflächen kanns kaum liegen, da sollte chemisch nichts passieren da solche Wärmeleitpaste im Wesentlichen Aus Silikon besteht.
Es kann natürlich sein dass deine Paste schon sehr alt ist... der normale "Verschleiß" wäre aber eigentlich eher, dass das Zeug steinhart wird über die Jahre (man bemerkt es normalerweise schon beim auftragen wenn WLP überaltert ist da sie sehr zäh oder schon "bröckelig" ist).


----------



## Gast20180319 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Langzeiterfahrungen GPU-Kühlung*

Hey, was fürn Zufall...

Ich hab auf meiner GTX 770 auch MX-4 drauf und mir ist genau das gleiche passiert.
In der Tat war nach der Demontage eigentlich kaum noch Paste sichtbar auf dem Chip, sah wässrig aus, wie du schon beschrieben hast.
Ich hab vor 3 Tagen erst neue Paste draufgehauen, wieder die mx4, mal sehen ob es wieder dazu kommt...


----------



## koffeinjunkie (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Langzeiterfahrungen GPU-Kühlung*

Wenn du erpicht auf sehr gute Kühlleistung bist, dann solltest du LM ausprobieren. Bessere Reslutate wirst du mit WLP nicht erzielen. Mit nicht kapazitiver Paste andere Bauteile zuschmieren nicht vergessen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Langzeiterfahrungen GPU-Kühlung*

Muss auch hinzufügen, dass die MX-4 auf meiner 980Ti und meinen CPUs tadellos funktioniert und keinerlei Kühlverlust aufweist.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Langzeiterfahrungen GPU-Kühlung*

Habe schon öfter gesehen, dass sich MX-4 bei sehr hohen Temperaturen schnell in Wohlgefallen auflöst. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung wo die hin sein soll. Mit anderen Pasten (PK-3. Mastergel, Kyronaut und GC Extreme) habe ich das nie bemerkt.



koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> Wenn du erpicht auf sehr gute Kühlleistung bist, dann solltest du LM ausprobieren. Bessere Reslutate wirst du mit WLP nicht erzielen. Mit nicht kapazitiver Paste andere Bauteile zuschmieren nicht vergessen.



Du weißt schon, dass der genannte Kühler blankes Kupfer als Kontakfläche hat?


----------



## OmasHighendPC (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Langzeiterfahrungen GPU-Kühlung*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Habe schon öfter gesehen, dass sich MX-4 bei sehr hohen Temperaturen schnell in Wohlgefallen auflöst. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung wo die hin sein soll. Mit anderen Pasten (PK-3. Mastergel, Kyronaut und GC Extreme) habe ich das nie bemerkt.



Danke für dieses Feedback!
Dann kann ich jetzt ja wirklich hoffen, dass es mit der Kryonaut besser funzt . Und die MX-4 werde ich entsorgen, basta. Denn die Reste, die ich von ihr am Ende (noch) gefunden habe auf der GPU, waren nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend. Man lernt immer wieder dazu...


----------



## koffeinjunkie (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Langzeiterfahrungen GPU-Kühlung*

@*Narbennarr* 

 	 Nein wußte ich nicht, genau genommen habe ich in Erinnerung das es vernickelt wäre. Dann habe ich mich geirrt und vermutlich mit einem anderen Kühler vertauscht und nehme meine Empfehlung zurück.


----------



## Bariphone (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Langzeiterfahrungen GPU-Kühlung*

Ich habe bereits 6 Monate nach kauf meiner Graka r9 380 die Asus bröckelpaste getauscht gegen die Noctua NH-t1. Ergebnis Ca 8 Grad kühler und das seit einigen Monaten . Die Arctic WLP ist meiner Erfahrung nach nicht so dolle.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Langzeiterfahrungen GPU-Kühlung*

Hinweis: ich hatte schon bei der MX-2 bemerkt, dass es zwischen Paste und Paste z.T. zu extremen Qualischwankungen kam, was ich damals auch Arctic Cooling (wie sie damals noch hiessen) mitteilte. Damals sagte man mir, dass es wohl ein Fertigungsfehler sei (Fremdkörper drin, Mischung falsch, usw.) und nicht mehr vorkommen sollte. Nun, ich nutze selber die MX-4 auf ner ollen HD4870 und ner GTX 460 (bestrichen vor ca. 2 Jahren) und als ich die Kühler kürzlich zum reinigen der Lüfter abnahm, sah es bei beiden noch gut aus. Hab sie dennoch durch die PK-3 ersetzt, da die aktuell meine frischeste Paste ist.
Jedenfalls meldete sich ein Kollege kürzlich bei mir und war fast panisch, weil bei seinem FX-8320 die Temperatur jeden Tag(!) etwas mehr anstieg. Fand ich extrem komisch, weshalb ich es mir mal anguckte und siehe da, auch seine Paste hatte sich wie verflüssigt. Fand ich extremst komisch, weshalb ich mal meine MX-4 aufgetragen hatte und dann mal 4h Prime95 laufen liess. Erstaunt sahen wir, dass es mir meiner MX-4 ganz normal aussah. Also nochmals seine drauf und wieder Prime95 laufen lassen, wobei es schon nach 2h plötzlich immer heisser wurde. Als ich den Kühler abnahm, musst ich sehen: von paste war da auch nicht mehr wirklich viel, sah eher wie ne Mischung aus 80% Öl und bissel Paste aus.
Nun, meine Vermutung: es ist wohl wieder dasselbe passiert wie schon damals, etwas bei der Fertigung ging in die Hose oder die Quali wird gar nicht erst geprüft. Jedenfalls macht der Kollege nun nen Bogen um die Pampe und war mega happy, als ich ihm ne neue Spritze PK-3 schenkte. Trotzdem hat er die erste Woche imemr mit einem Auge die Tempis im Blick behalten


----------



## Gast20180319 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Langzeiterfahrungen GPU-Kühlung*

Ja ich werde auch mal meine CPU checken, ist ein i7 4770k @ 4.5 GHz...

Hab auch so das Gefühl das er damals nicht annährend so warm war wie es heute der Fall ist. Ist auch die Artic Cooling MX-4 drunter, mit der ich schon bei meiner Grafikkarte Probleme hab.

Ich werde demnächst mal ne richtige Paste bestellen und dann mal sehen was davon noch übrig ist, ggf. mache ich auch noch Fotos.


----------



## Wincenty (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Langzeiterfahrungen GPU-Kühlung*

Naja ich verwende zwar seit langem die MX-2 aber muss leider immer wieder feststellen: Schwankende Temperaturen aufgrund der zersetzung/verflüchtigung der WLP, wobei oft mit Unterschiedlichen Zeitintervallen :/ mal hatte ich 2 Jahre kein Stress oder wie jetzt in der jüngeren Vergangenheit: nach 3-5 Monaten oder einem Heißlauf mit der Wakü :/

Bei meinem System bestehend aus i5-4690K sowie 2x GTX-680 (Kühlreihenfolge CPU->GPU->GPU) war das letzte Ergebnis: im idle: CPU 55°C , GPU1 30°C und GPU2 37°C
Aus frustration wollte ich wieder auf Luftkühlung wechseln und bei der Demontage habe ich gesehen das bei der CPU die WLP sich sehr seltsam verteilt hatte und stellenweise keine WLP war bei der GPU2 ähnliches aber weniger Stark ausgeprägt und GPU1 sah aus wie es hätte sein sollen: überall WLP keine Blasenbereiche o.ä.
Alles aus der Selben Tube selbe Auftragungstechnik (mit 3-4 Streifen WLP) und anschließend die Schrauben über Kreuz angedreht und danach über Kreuz festgezogen.

Jetzt schau ich mal ob ich irgendwo andere WLP her bekomme, der Rest den ich habe (+- 12g) werde ich wohl nur noch für Office PCs nutzen


----------



## Gast20180319 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Langzeiterfahrungen GPU-Kühlung*

So... Ich hab endlich die Artic MX-4 Pampe runter von meiner Grafikkarte.
Die Karte taktet nun viel höher und gönnt sich über 10 % mehr vom Powertarget, das bei 400 RPM und 3 ° weniger. (Raumtemp war 0.3 Grad wärmer als mit der MX-4)
Die Kühlleistung sollte trotzdem nach dem Burn-in noch ein bisschen besser werden.

Hab jetzt die Cooler Master Mastergel Maker drauf. 
Jetzt muss die Paste nur noch die Leistung halten, und nicht nach ein paar Wochen einfach anfangen nicht mehr richtig zu "leiten" 

Und nen schönes Bildchen von der Pampe sollt ihr natürlich auch sehen.
Dieses Bild ist direkt nach der Kühlermontage entstanden. Genau so sah es aus.

Demnächst kommt die neue WLP auch auf meine CPU, auf den IHS, nicht auf den DIE.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

